
Post-pandemic rent control hurts renters - philip1209
https://www.tinker.fyi/4-pandemic-rent-control/
======
xfour
All the things that the article mentions are true, but the conclusion that the
author comes to is not. Yes, the landlords have all the incentives in the
world to try other shenanigans other than a straight rent reduction, but it
feels like everyone is so used to housing increasing forever that the thought
of an actual market correction is so foreign. The incentive to lower rents is
to get a renter to move into the unit.

The threshold of where they'll lose more holding the unit off market do to
trying to squeeze last years rent price will be equalized quickly.

This isn't 10 year business leases. If a renter moves out and the rental
market recovers they can go right back to their preferred number.

------
Finnucane
Article says landlords have no incentive to lower rents, and then notes that
rents are going down.

~~~
philip1209
Only 50% of SF rentals are rent-controlled

